# Severum sex



## Golfer42 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi I have red spotted gold severum I think one has eggs I previously lost one to being egg bound so I am i have a pair in the tank but I am having problems with sexing them


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

It's very hard to ID the gender in Red Spotted Severum.
Pretty easy to tell in the regular green ones with facial markings (females don't have as much or any markings between the eyes). That doesn't apply very well to the red spotted ones however. As a guess, I would say the smaller one in the second picture could be a female. The bigger one in all of the pics could be your male.
But, if they do spawn together all gender questions should be answered! (Esp. if you have viable eggs that hatch out).
-
Otherwise, Mr. Chromedome has come up with some fantastic gender identification calls in the past. He might have some better answers for you, If he responds to this thread.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Nope, no way to sex these fish until they spawn. You can perhaps guess from their behavior, but without seeing breeding tubes there is no certain way. One of the suspected reasons is that these are likely a hybrid of two _Heros _species, _efasciatus _and _liberifer_. _H. efasciatus_ is the species known to have a gold form, the common Gold Severum. _H. liberifer_ is the mouthbrooding species that has the same spotted body pattern as the Red Spotted Gold. I have seen no verification that these are hybrids, but their behavior reported and the fact that both sexes have facial markings seems to lean in that direction. However, the strain is known to breed true, I've seen a couple of proven pairs, but they are extremely difficult.


----------



## Golfer42 (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you both do you think there big enough for breeding as in my other tank my other severum is about 3 times the size but that's another type and I was informed that they won't as you can see its happy with the other friends


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Who Knows?
The Red Spotted Gold Severum are just about impossible to tell their different gender characteristics apart. 
So, if you're REALLY are into attempting spawning this Severum type? Best bet will be to get 6 - 8 babies and work the tried-and-true method of establishing a compatible pair - then seeing if you can get them to spawn successfully for you.
Anything else is just guess work.


----------



## joey balbova (Nov 20, 2021)

yeah it's hard to Id the sex in those




Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox ​


----------

